
Scientists show future events decide what happens in the past - marojejian
http://www.digitaljournal.com/science/experiment-shows-future-events-decide-what-happens-in-the-past/article/434829
======
marojejian
I believe this is pretty poor interpretation of the actually science here.
Would love expert feedback on what the real import of this is.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I am not a scientist but when someone tells about causality, often it is about
causality in her mental model. Even without speaking of quantum weirdness and
all that stuff, in real, macroscopic life, it is often difficult to be sure of
causality. Physics experiments that are conter-intuitive are not rare, for
example the Sagnac effect:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagnac_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagnac_effect)

